
Unions Did Great Things for the Working Class - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-06-13/unions-did-great-things-for-the-american-working-class
======
LarryDarrell
I've noticed a begrudging realization among those that sit around and think
about these things that maybe unions were not as bad as we made them out to
be.

Sure, they have some inherent inefficiencies. Sometimes certain ones become
corrupt (Corporations become corrupt all the time, but nobody calls them a
cancer to Capitalism).

But over all, there's the sinking realization that capital owners are a lot
more cruel (Amazon warehouses), comically greedy (cutting already meager
welfare programs) and unimaginative (Juicero, stock buybacks instead of new
products) than we thought capable. All of a sudden all this money flowing to
the very top looks like a tremendous waste.

